# HVAC SMACNA Duct Design Guide



## JoeysVee (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm taking the HVAC afternoon. Is there a chance I'll need the SMACNA Duct Design Guide?


----------



## Agg97 (Oct 13, 2009)

Not likely. But I still took it to the exam in April. Didn't crack it open once.



JoeysVee said:


> I'm taking the HVAC afternoon. Is there a chance I'll need the SMACNA Duct Design Guide?


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 13, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I'm taking the HVAC afternoon. Is there a chance I'll need the SMACNA Duct Design Guide?


I took the HVAC exam and didnt have that book. I think you'll be ok with the MERM and 4 ASHRAE books.


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 14, 2009)

ok...thanks!


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 22, 2009)

Are the 2 posts above spam? Kinda strange that the 1st 2 post from a new member are links. I clicked on one of them and it wanted me to download something...no thanks!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2009)

I moved the two posts that were above you Joey, I think someone posted a download link to the book described above, but I wasn't going to download it without knowing. He had 2 posts and didn't explain what it was, ..... so I zapped it.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PKT1106 (Nov 23, 2009)

Joey- Didn't you take the test in October?


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 24, 2009)

PKT1106 said:


> Joey- Didn't you take the test in October?


yep


----------



## PKT1106 (Nov 24, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> PKT1106 said:
> 
> 
> > Joey- Didn't you take the test in October?
> ...


Thane why are you asking about the next test before you get the results of the one you just took?


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 25, 2009)

PKT1106 said:


> JoeysVee said:
> 
> 
> > PKT1106 said:
> ...


Look at the first post then look at the date...it was before the Oct 23rd exam.


----------



## RevMen (Dec 8, 2009)

I took HVAC in October and don't remember any duct design questions. MERM + ASHRAE books was enough, although I did get some use out of bringing the 6-minute Solutions book with me.


----------

